# Poll: Slingshot of the Month - May



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

​
*Vote for your favorite!*

Bunny Buster - Sierra Defender55.49%ZDP-189 - Ruthless Iron-n-Wood1213.19%Rayshot - Odd but Effective55.49%JoergS - First Laminate1415.38%Smitty - Modified Dankung77.69%Chepo69 - Natural Fork Encino 388.79%Martin - Bamboo Shooter3235.16%Bunny Buster - WormyMango88.79%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Vote for your favorite! Voting will end on 06/14/10.

1. Bunny Buster - Sierra Defender








2. ZDP-189 - Ruthless Iron-n-Wood








3. Rayshot - Odd but Effective








4. JoergS - First Laminate








5. Smitty - Modified Dankung








6. Chepo69 - Natural Fork Encino 3








7. Martin - Bamboo Shooter








8. Bunny Buster - Wormy Mango


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

ECHALE COMPADRE CHEPO!!







ya votè por ti.. DOS VECES!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I voted for Martin. I like The Core, but besides that, Martin's is the one I'd most rather shoot.


----------



## knieza1 (May 1, 2010)

I vote for Martin's slingshot. I like this design.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

This is a real tough one I think, lots of nice slingshots.


----------



## msolid13 (Dec 31, 2009)

# 6 for me


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

And the winner is.... drumroll please......

*Martin for his Bamboo shooter!!*

The final results were:
Martin - Bamboo Shooter (28 votes [35.00%]) Percentage of vote: 35.00%
JoergS - First Laminate (13 votes [16.25%]) Percentage of vote: 16.25%
ZDP-189 - Ruthless Iron-n-Wood (10 votes [12.50%]) Percentage of vote: 12.50%
Bunny Buster - WormyMango (8 votes [10.00%]) Percentage of vote: 10.00%
Chepo69 - Natural Fork Encino 3 (8 votes [10.00%]) Percentage of vote: 10.00%
Rayshot - Odd but Effective (5 votes [6.25%]) Percentage of vote: 6.25%
Bunny Buster - Sierra Defender (4 votes [5.00%]) Percentage of vote: 5.00%
Smitty - Modified Dankung (4 votes [5.00%]) Percentage of vote: 5.00%


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

What an honor to win this month so many quality slingshots and excellent craftsmen.Thanks for the votes and the nominations, and thanks to shot in the foot for the original post.Cheers Martin.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations Martin, you do fine work!!! Email at [email protected] with your address so I can send your prize. It will be your choice of one of my PS-1's in the *New Multiplex* or one of my new BB Shooters.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well what can i say, its the best slingshot i have ever owned, i tend to use one, one day and an other a other day, but its my only one i use, the rest is on the wall, ive took a lot of game with it fur and feather, plus smashed all the wifes rubbish cd's with it, 
well done Martin, and thankyou, jeff


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

En hora buena Martin!

Excelente la ganadora.

Congratulations!

Chepo.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> En hora buena Martin!
> 
> Excelente la ganadora.
> 
> ...


Thanks chepo I voted for you, I love your slingshots.
Martin.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Martin,
that is a great looking fork Bud! Congratulations and please send me your address either by PM or my e-mail address which is: [email protected] and I'll make sure you get a little old fashioned single slotted "Pocket Plinker" as a prize for your contest win. Thanks, Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats Martin...You Da Man!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate the comments.

Martin.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well done Martin!


----------



## 52yeb (Sep 29, 2010)

very nice


----------

